# Junk?



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-5-...708011QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

> Material: Urethane


you make the decision..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavy Duty Light Weight Urethane ATV 1.5 inch Wheel Spacers

Urethane? No thank you. It also looks like one long stud reaching all the way through instead of offset studs like the aluminum style.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

What I thought too. Had never seen em before.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

im all about the cheap stuff. lol. i would try them. i just got lug extenders or whatever they are called and no problems. like 14 bucks for 8. if i had seen those i might have tried them. there isnt really much pressure on them. not enough to hurt anything anyway.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not the pressure I'd be concerned with but there is enough torque to break axles.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Heavy Duty Light Weight Urethane ATV 1.5 inch Wheel Spacers
> 
> Urethane? No thank you. It also looks like one long stud reaching all the way through instead of offset studs like the aluminum style.


 
My thoughts exactly..."Extent the studs and squeeze some plastic between!!!! Not me!!"


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Kinda look like some i had on a 400ex they were made by durablue nope they wont hold up.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, don't know if i'd trust them either....MUDDIE49


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

What's that saying...IF IT LOOKS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE,,,, *IT PROBABLY IS*...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldn't put them on the front of my 2wd 300 if that tells you anything...or the "lug extenders"....cheapest junk ever. JMO....do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> I wouldn't put them on the front of my 2wd 300 if that tells you anything...or the "lug extenders"....cheapest junk ever. JMO....do it right or don't do it at all.


well say what you want. i havent had any problems with mine and i jump it and do wheelies all the time. most people are scared to try stuff because someone tells them that its junk. JMO


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> well say what you want. i havent had any problems with mine and i jump it and do wheelies all the time. most people are scared to try stuff because someone tells them that its junk. JMO


You definitely took a leap of faith when you installed them. I never really trusted the extenders but if it works for you that's great! I wouldn't be concerned about them breaking at low speed it's the high speed breakage that could concern me. 40 MPH on a gravel road and the front wheel falling off doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would definitely be cautious putting them on a bigger bike... my buddy just put some longer studs and a bunch of washers on his prarie 360, but it doesn't have near the torque as the 650 or 750... my luck my wheel would fly off going down a trail and I'd eat it... had a wheel fall off my Jeep once... it wasn't fun


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

as long as they are tight they aint goin nowhere. now i wouldnt put them on a drag car or nothing


----------

